# Apartment Air conditioning install costs etc Porto



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi, after looking at apartments in Porto I have seen those with pre-installed air con and those without. Should one go with an apartment without AC, what are the ballpark costs involved to install from scratch/ running costs etc and anything else you may think of. 
I am thinking of an external unit on the patio and then units in the rooms named.
I'd be considering air conning one big room approx. 30 m2 being the lounge / dining / kitchen area ... open plan: doors onto a patio. Wise??
Then an AC in each of 2 bedrooms (lower floor) ... at 10m2 and 15 m2 each: doors onto a patio. 
Any advice / input from you would be appreciated. 
Depending on advice / cost (?) I might not do the larger room ... as it could be prohibitive cost-wise to cool. 
This is to take off the extreme heat of any day. I don't function terribly well in very hot weather - hence the choice of Porto over the Algarve!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Porto and Algarve are about 4 degrees different in temperature through the year - so not a big difference.

Aircon costs 1000 euro supply and fixed for a top brand and about 40% less for a cheap brand. Go for an A+ efficiency rating or you will quickly pay the difference in power consumption. Top brands are also a lot quieter. A normal unit for your size of room is approx 2kw so its going to cost you 40 cents and hour to run. (3kw is 60 cents per hour for the bigger room)

Remember AC units also act as heaters in the winter and if you have no other heating you will need that.


----------



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

*Macroomite*

Thank you for that quick and comprehensive reply.
Is that the total cost for unit and fitting of ONE or for all 3 rooms? How many external / internal units does one require? Apologies for my lack of knowledge in this area! 
Yes I'd go for the A+ efficiency units.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

That's the cost of one room. The usual way of doing things is to have what's called a split unit which is an internal fan and an external condenser/compressor. However at the risk of causing confusion, if for cosmetic reasons you don't want to see too many external units then its possible to specify a 'multi' which is two or more internal units connected to one external unit. No real cost saving to doing that it just looks neater in some situations


----------



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you MrBife, this is a great help.


----------

